# Sewing Machine Chair



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I've always sewed at the dining room table using one of the chairs already there.

Now I'm setting up a dedicated sewing table up in the loft and will be getting a chair just for that spot.

What do you have?

What do you recommend?

I'm thinking maybe a office/desk type chair, armless, with swivel seat, spring support, on wheels?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

delete


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Definitely no arms.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

You are suggesting what I have and like.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I got one just like that from WallyWorld years ago about $40. Arms really get in the way!


----------



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a cheap office chair on wheels....with arms. The arms don't seem to get in my way. The wheels are nice to have to roll back and forth between sewing machine and table.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Definitely the rolling office chair!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

A rolling chair that really is comfortable sitting forward.

I also have a ergonomic saddle stool.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I would look for one that has adjustable height---then you can set it to the right height for your table.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Office chair! Mine had arms and it was adjustable in height!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

make sure when buying a rolling chair that you either keep the threads picked up or they get into the wheels (no carpet in my sewing room) or the wheels are easily replaced or can be cleaned.

I have 3 rolling chairs, 2 w/arms, 1 without. I notice no difference.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Rolling office chair.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have an old office chair that I bought used at a flea market. It was adjustabe until my dd used it too much. She kept it at the max. height and she is very, very heavy so it eventually lost the ability to raise. I use it with a pillow on it and it works fine.

I also have a wood stool with a lifting lid than I keep tools in that came with and matches my sewing machine cabinet. Hardly ever use that because it doesn't roll.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Office chair here too, without arms.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I'm in the process right now of refinishing an old telephone switchboard operators chair to use for sewing. I still have to finish painting it and re-cane the seat and put it back together. 
Its going to be a great sewing chair. its sturdy, no arms, no wheels, has an adjustable cushion back, a foot rest, swivels, and adjusts up and down. 
I thought it was a drafting chair until I started re-doing it and I googled it & found out what it really was. My sewing table is an old drafting table too.
Anyways a drafting chair is the perfect thing to use for a sewing chair.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Rolling secretary type office chair. Secretary type for no arms to get in the way.


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

I use an armless, rolling office chair...have for years. Love it.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Me too - fully adjustable rolling office chair. Love it.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Currently I have an old dining room chair at my machine. My mom uses a piano bench and it works well... fits nicely under machine when not in use, no backs or arms to get in the way, just the right height. If I could ever find one in decent shape and a good price I'd use one too.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I have three chairs in my sewing room at three different work spaces. I am 47 and have now noticed if I spend several hours sitting in the straight back chairs without any padding I get a lot of pain in my hips and lower back for a few days.

So, my favorite is an adjustable, padded, armless chair they were going to throw out at work. I will move it to the other work spaces if I am sitting there long term. Otherwise, it stays in front of my Janome 6600.

I don't care if it rolls or is adjustable but make sure it is the right height for you. Use padding if you have to. You will feel so much better.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I've got almost 20 years on you!

Yes, my hips get VERY sore with the dining room chair!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I try to get up and move a lot. I have my ironing board in another room to force me to move more. It helps a lot with the soreness.


----------

